
Show HN: Apod Chrome Extension - travisl12
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/apod-by-the-trav/aedpginojmhafbemcoelnppdcmlfjcdj
======
travisl12
Over the past few years I've built out this Astronomy Picture of the Day
(APOD) Chrome/FF extension that shows an APOD as your new tab page. Just
recently I've overhauled it with React to try and reign in the features I had
built in Vanilla JS originally.

Anyway, with these updates I've added a service worker to make it load as fast
as possible and in case there are others here that really love the APOD I
wanted to share.

EDIT: Here's the Firefox link [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/apod-by-the-t...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/apod-by-the-trav)

